# Sticky  You know you're an Ambivert when...



## Set Chen

You're and ENTJ whose friends are all introverts.


----------



## KateMarie999

You're ridiculously shy and you're scared of people. But when you get on that stage and perform, people are shocked at how good you are and confident you seem.


----------



## bubbamamma

You're loud and talkative, yet no one actually knows anything that's going on in your mind.


----------



## wsmf

when your first 2 cognitive functions flip depending on time of year and life situations...


----------



## mproof

When a party sounds fun till you get there.


----------



## Akbar2k7

When you want to be alone but always end up talking to people.


----------



## Peppertree

...when you go to facebook to see if anyone has anything to say but when you see that people are available for chat you quickly leave hoping they didn't notice your online status.


----------



## KateMarie999

When you fit the descriptions of both your type and the extroverted or introverted version as well. I'm a total ENFP who's also an introvert. It's really weird.


----------



## KaileneDanae

When you love being with people and being the center of attention when you're with people- however, you never make the effort to go out if it at all means going out of your way.


----------



## AngelOnHerFlight

When your friends describe you as a "friendlier than average introvert."


----------



## Neon Knight

You need people for some activities to have fun and then be alone for others (?)


----------



## legallyblonde502

You can be around tons of people, yet still "in your head".


----------



## emerald sea

when you have to convince people that, really, you are an introvert lol


----------



## Nucky

When you religiously go to bars and parties but seldom interact with people there.


----------



## mushr00m

Because it takes the right person to bump into so you can talk the hindlegs of a donkey off.


----------



## avaray

NamikazeH4 said:


> When you snap at people at some point, only to talk for 15 minutes with a stranger you met in the street. (Sometimes I don't know if I'm an Introvert or Ambivert. I talk a lot sometimes, for an Introvert)


Same problem! I talk a lot and people find me friendly. And in classes and debates I almost always participate. Plus, I'm really good at theater and public speaking. But, I hate being around people. I hate socializing. I HATE parties. After school, I have to have alone time before talking to anyone else. And I almost never have anyone at my house.


----------



## trvlgrl1981

when you are more quiet around over the top extraverts but dominate conversations among introverts.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue

When you can spend 2 hours alone without technology, but you get bored sitting in class.


----------



## trvlgrl1981

Rainbow said:


> When you're an ENTP.


HaHA I was going to say this!


----------



## Jilau

When you get a lot of energy hanging out with people, but still have to charge up by yourself afterwards.


----------



## Amonite

Phases are consistent- Like a sin wave.

That is to say, there is a slight linguistic difference between 'consistency' as refers to substance (homogeneity/harmony without contradiction) and consistency as refers to pattern (which can refer to a routine no matter how simple or complex, even if the parts of the routine are 'contradicting'). {-1, 1, -1, 1, -1...}. Still, there must be some relation among the parts/reason for the pattern for 'consistency' to be a good word choice. {To add further confusion to the english language, it refers to the harmony of the sub-points when talking about the cohesiveness of an argument}.


If periods of introversion/extroversion, or any other behavioral trait, come at fairly predictable times or in an alternating fashion, then that is as 'consistent' as the human psyche ever manages to be.

Example: if one needs to 'recharge' with a social event/people, the next 'recharge' needs to be alone time, the next 'recharge' has to be with people, the next alone, ... etc, at a similar rate


----------



## KilljoyKoala

When you're alone too long you feel drained, when you're around others too long you feel drained.


----------



## Fern

When this quote...








and this quote:








and this one









And this quote--









*All *resonate with you. And it feels like a contradiction, but you know it's just you.


----------



## Serpent

When you fear and yearn for social gatherings simultaneously.


----------



## Little Cloud

When you can go out with friends every day for a week or staying a whole week alone at home and you can value both weeks at the same level! 
When you some day feel that you want to talk with everyone and you do it, while other times you want just stay with people that you know well.


----------



## LibertyPrime

When you like chokolate & vanilla about the same.


----------



## Shahrazad

Fern said:


> When different people say "Wow, you're so hyper" and "Wow, you're so quite" at regular intervals.


I am positive that qualifies as being Bipolar


----------



## Fern

Shahrazad said:


> I am positive that qualifies as being Bipolar


Haha, I am *definitely *not. But I can see how you might deduce that from what I said.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

Isn't everyone ambiverted to an extent?

Everyone, introvert or extravert gain energy via both ways: introverts can gain energy from social interaction and being around people and extraverts can also gain energy from time alone. 

Someone posted before about scientific findings that our brains produce dopamine and all those other happy chemicals via both methods: spending time by ourselves and spending time with others.

Of course introverts prefer the solitude more and extraverts prefer the socializing more. Since most of us probably adhere to both depending on our moods, we are all "ambiverts"??


----------



## Eric B

Like the other dichotomies (and the functions in general), everyone uses both/all; it's about a *preference*. So some will _prefer_ the inner world and some will _prefer_ the outer world.


----------



## INFJane

ScarrDragon said:


> When you fear and yearn for social gatherings simultaneously.



When online threads satisfy your social needs to a small but satisfying extent


----------



## AngelicDemon

When you're at a school dance and your having a good time and then your introvert friend says "You are the most extroverted introvert I have ever seen"


----------



## jjl2357

When you hang out with 20 different people on a regular basis, but have spoken less than 10 words to your roommate in a whole year... >.<


----------



## Chaosmosism

When you don't mind or enjoy spending an entire week without leaving home and without seeing anyone, ignoring people contacting you, but spend the next week seeing as many people as you can and finding ways to postpone the moment you'll have to go back home. And the cycle keeps going.

When you love travelling solo, contemplating life and such, but always end up with a bunch of randomly met travelers and talk around beers until 6 am every days for X days, until you find it too draining an superficial and go back on the top of your mountain.


----------



## Sophi

You know your an ambivert when reading posts on how shy and quiet a person is on an introverted thread puzzles you, and reading about how horrible it is to be alone and at home on an extroverted thread leaves you dumb founded.

your an ambivert when hanging out with friends excites you, but within ten minutes of saying goodbye you find yourself inexplicably exhausted.


----------



## Sophi

Chaosmosism said:


> When you don't mind or enjoy spending an entire week without leaving home and without seeing anyone, ignoring people contacting you, but spend the next week seeing as many people as you can and finding ways to postpone the moment you'll have to go back home. And the cycle keeps going.
> 
> When you love travelling solo, contemplating life and such, but always end up with a bunch of randomly met travelers and talk around beers until 6 am every days for X days, until you find it too draining an superficial and go back on the top of your mountain.


 this sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Chaosmosism

Sophi said:


> this sounds like a lot of fun!


haha yeh, it's quite neat. And both needs are fulfilled :kitteh:


----------



## Noice

AirMarionette said:


> I/E borderline represent!
> 
> Some days you're a snail stuck inside its shell, some days you're a dolphin with stories to tell.
> 
> You speak elaborately when a topic of interest comes up, go back to being quiet for 30 minutes, and impulsively ask someone a random question that just came to your mind and would like to hear input.
> 
> After pondering for six seconds, decide it'd be cool to climb over the counter, grab that fake gun, and point it at the people in room.
> 
> Three days of lonesomeness is nice. Need at least three more of something-that-does-not-involve-being-in-my-room.



ok, i guess im an ambivert. never knew there was a term for it, guess i shouldve known though. 

im that person who always brought people out and together... at the same time, i would stay in my room for the following week just because why not?


----------



## joe2j

Sitting at home, _"I wish I had someone to talk to"_

Out socializing, _"I want to go home and lie down on my floor_"


----------



## ashestohope

When you look at your 50% or barely over and think "Hey, maybe I'm actually quite balanced and everyone else is some extreme".


----------



## trifire

When you are described as unpredictable.
My friends never know how much I am going to say when I talk, or how much I am going to talk when I am around them lol.

When your soccer team describes you as quiet and your math teacher describes you as talkative.


----------



## haephestia

When you find yourself lonely at home and miss someone, wishing for them to come home.... and then when they do you get inundated by the lack of silence and want to be left alone.


----------



## owlboy

.... everyone is an ''ambivert''.


----------



## Sophia Perennis

I'm not an ambivert, but if I had to get they would probably love and hate people at the same time.


----------



## raminan

Sophia Perennis said:


> I'm not an ambivert, but if I had to get they would probably love and hate people at the same time.


trust me it's true


----------



## Elaminopy

You know you're a social ambivert when you exhibit traits of both extraverts and introverts.

You know you're an ambivert in the MBTI never, because rather than a sliding scale, it is a switch, E or I. You're either a typewriter or a paint brush. Sure you can draw a picture or scribble or whatever with a typewriter, but it is harder than doing the same with a paint brush. And sure you can write a letter with a paint brush, but it is harder than doing so with a typewriter.



> Introversion and Extraversion describe where you primarily turn for information and input. Do you, in Introversion, turn first inside yourself to understand the world, or do you, in Extraversion, turn first to the outside world and others to grasp the world and how it works? Everyone does both, but your primary source of input, inside or outside, determines whether you are considered an Extravert (E) or an Introvert (I). In truth, it's as simple as that, though those differences affect all a person's decisions and actions.


----------



## Lani

You call yourself 'socially asocial'.

Your car is your best friend, both for the lonely drives and the places full of people that you go to.

Silence is golden, but music is the best of both worlds.


----------



## NTlazerman

I sometimes feel like an ambivert, but that occurs only when I'm surrounded sensors... I have really nothing to add into their conversation... Though I get well along socially with ESTPs.


----------



## starwars

When you feel that little kids like you too much, and then you instantly need alone time


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

1. Be desperate for attention.
2. Make a public scene.
3. End up with crazy stalker fans.
4. Get depressed and want all of humanity to leave you the fuck alone.
5. Stay at home on your computer for a while, reading about science and stuff.
6. Get really bored and lonely.
7. Repeat.


----------



## Adventrafreedom

You come off chatting with your friends like you have a lot of energy to do so, and then all of your energy is drained and you want to be alone again.

A few days, you have so much energy that you're at party of life. Then another few days, you desire so much to stay in your room and do things you enjoy. 

People can't tell if you're either introvert or extrovert because you switch over based on your mood.


----------



## Fern

You feel a compulsion to interact even though you're perfectly aware it's going to drain you.


----------



## FlightlessBird

When you want to go out and interact with people but staying home doing whatever you like sounds good too, and finally you bring your best friend home because you dont want to be in the streets but you need to socialize


----------



## redspades

When you are the center of attention, then suddenly shut up mid sentence and stay quiet for over three hours.


----------



## 65101

When you like small talk *but not too much*, then want to go home *and text a friend*, can't wait for the weekend to stay in your room *but gets depressed when noone texts you by Saturday*


----------



## Metalize

> You speak elaborately when a topic of interest comes up, go back to being quiet for 30 minutes, and impulsively ask someone a random question that just came to your mind and would like to hear input.


Glad to hear that's not so unusual...


----------



## kittenbells

all your friends are out on saturday, but you're home...because you went out on friday.


----------



## starwars

Still trying to figure out if your I or E...


----------



## RoseGarden00

when you want people to shut up when they speak, and you want people to talk when no one is talking.


----------



## originalsin

When your parents throw a party full of people you don't know and you barely say anything, only hanging around until your conscience tells you its okay to retreat. 

The next day, your friends throw a party full of people you don't know, and you act like you've known everyone for years and are one of the last people to leave.


----------



## Apple Pine

When you are people-oriented, yet an introvert.


----------



## starwars

When you go back and forth between 'OOH, PEOPLE' and 'eww, people'
What is worse is the between


----------



## kiwigrl

When you can be the social butterfly and perfect hostess at a party, yet you also look forward to and enjoy a day for one, with no plans and a couple of good movies to get lost in, or a good book for that matter.


----------



## something987

You like talking sometimes but other times you just don't feel like talking.

Some people you like and some people you just don't like.

Being with people is fun but being alone can also be fun when you feel like it. It just like, depends on how you feel.


----------



## starwars

You are absolutely having fun and enjoying the moments with people, but that night and the next day you end up sleeping soooo much.
Now my brother tells people I sleep 14 hours a day -_-


----------



## AdroElectro

When you absolutely LOVE talking to people! ...behind the safety of a computer/phone screen.


----------



## chris0024

Whoa, i've never heard of an ambivert. This is pretty awesome cause I can relate to all of these haha. *starts doing research on ambiverts


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

When you get pissed at people for leaving you alone AND for not leaving you alone.


----------



## candycane75

When you hate public speaking but you are really good at it.

When some of your friends know you as very outgoing and hilarious, but other friends know you as calm and quiet.


----------



## xXMariahXx

You know you're an ambivert when you spend four months in reflective isolation, then emerge to direct a social production. 

(True story haha)


----------



## pucks

You know you're an Ambivert when your name starts with a vowel and/or you were born on an odd numbered day.


----------



## JacksonHeights

When you shy but you also want to be the center of attention 24/7 or else you feel bored


----------



## Peter

There is no such thing as an ambivert. Just because you sometimes have the desire to be alone for a while or sometimes have the desire to have people around, does not mean you´re sometimes an extrovert and sometimes an introvert.

Everyone has those desires and they just mean that you´re a human being. It does not say anything about how your brain works.

Do you know any E's that every single waking minute of the day have to to be a typical extrovert?
Do you know any I's that every single waking minute of the day have to be a typical introvert?

Of course not!

The functions are clear: There is no posibility of having 2 dominant functions. This is perfectly fine because the MBTI, nor Jung's theory tries to explain every single tiny little aspect of your personality. The 16 types are very broad and also allow for a wide scale of behaviours without claiming that someone will always behave exactly within the limits of their personality type.

Cats are carnivores. But if you give them a slice of potatoe, they'll happily eat it. That doesn't mean they are omnivores though.


----------



## A Temperamental Flutist

When you get different MBTI test results as IXXX or EXXX and can't pick one


----------



## AdroElectro

pucks said:


> You know you're an Ambivert when your name starts with a vowel and/or you were born on an odd numbered day.


Interesting theory, my name starts with an A and I was born on the 13th, and I'm an extreme ambivert lol.


----------



## AhmzLDN

I want you guys to tell me if I am an ambivert, I am and ESTJ but both my E and S are very mild, they are close the middles of their respective spectra. Now sometimes when I am around friends (or people I enjoy hanging with, because they're not the same to an ESTJ) I am loud as can be and often either the centre of attention or someone that provides the banter (even some of the sour banter). But some days I can't be asked to talk to anyone, like sometimes I am at home and people are calling and texting me all day and i dont reply or pick up, in my head I am like "go away, leave me alone, I just want to be alone today" and this can happen a few days at a time, see I'm wondering whether it's the known ESTJ trait of thinking of small talk as unimportant and not worth giving any time or if it's me actually being ambivert


----------



## zarcos

You know you're an Ambivert when you want to be around people constantly....but can't find anyone you can tolerate for more than a couple hours...


----------



## jamaikaii

When you travel by yourself


----------



## Lady D

you think your mother-in-law's mother-in-law is crap and you decide to treat her likewise, fair or not. Oh, dear madam, shite happens! PS. Damn, I want a burger!


----------



## imsoFiNe

AhmzLDN said:


> I want you guys to tell me if I am an ambivert, I am and ESTJ but both my E and S are very mild, they are close the middles of their respective spectra. Now sometimes when I am around friends (or people I enjoy hanging with, because they're not the same to an ESTJ) I am loud as can be and often either the centre of attention or someone that provides the banter (even some of the sour banter). But some days I can't be asked to talk to anyone, like sometimes I am at home and people are calling and texting me all day and i dont reply or pick up, in my head I am like "go away, leave me alone, I just want to be alone today" and this can happen a few days at a time, see I'm wondering whether it's the known ESTJ trait of thinking of small talk as unimportant and not worth giving any time or if it's me actually being ambivert


Hi! Well, one of my best friends is an ESTJ (funny since I'm an INFP) and she likes to spend whole afternoons playing her guitar, reading, listening to music or just at the beach, watching the waves. We all have an introvert and an extrovert in ourselves  We all have to cultivate our inner selves at some point. She also isn't especially fond of small talk, but that's just because she's really intelligent and enjoys deep conversations. At the same time, she doesn't dislike small talk (unlike myself), she loves being around people, she's very talkative and she's usually the centre of attention. What I mean by all of this is that it's perfectly "normal" for you, as an ESTJ, to have those introverted moments, and it doesn't mean that you're introverted. Well... I've been rambling on for a while. Not sure if it helped in any way, but I tried!


----------



## AhmzLDN

imsoFiNe said:


> Hi! Well, one of my best friends is an ESTJ (funny since I'm an INFP) and she likes to spend whole afternoons playing her guitar, reading, listening to music or just at the beach, watching the waves. We all have an introvert and an extrovert in ourselves  We all have to cultivate our inner selves at some point. She also isn't especially fond of small talk, but that's just because she's really intelligent and enjoys deep conversations. At the same time, she doesn't dislike small talk (unlike myself), she loves being around people, she's very talkative and she's usually the centre of attention. What I mean by all of this is that it's perfectly "normal" for you, as an ESTJ, to have those introverted moments, and it doesn't mean that you're introverted. Well... I've been rambling on for a while. Not sure if it helped in any way, but I tried!


Thanks for this, I have come to the realisation (with a bit more professional advice) that I am in fact an ISTP, which explains a lot of the inconsistencies between me and the ESTJ profile, but your comment was insightful nonetheless


----------



## imsoFiNe

AhmzLDN said:


> Thanks for this, I have come to the realisation (with a bit more professional advice) that I am in fact an ISTP, which explains a lot of the inconsistencies between me and the ESTJ profile, but your comment was insightful nonetheless


Well I'm glad you could sort that out


----------



## .francesca

You know you're an ambivert when you're lonely, but then make plans with someone and think "I WANT TO BE ALONE!"


----------



## counterintuitive

When you're alone, you wish you were with people...

Then you're with people and you wish you were alone!


----------



## starwars

Youre excited for a party, but then an hourish into the party(after eating) you wish you arent there


----------



## Retributionist

You know when you're an ambivert when you don't believe in ambiversion.
Can someone please tell me what all the fuss is about with this?


----------



## betted60

Azwan said:


> And vice versa.
> 
> My highest scoring function is Te, yet I come off as aloof and shy.


An Introvert can come across as an E when they are alone with friends they know well and trust--usually one-on-one. I've been told that the litmus test is how you feel after group things/conversations you liked/being in a crowd. Introverts are enervated 'after' while Extroverts are energized and ready to do the interactions and conversations again.


----------



## betted60

tuilan said:


> You know you are an ambivert when you spend day upon day working on a song in solitude and then you present it along with a set of material at gig and have so much energy after the performance you just have to hang out with a large crowd of folks, only to retreat into solitude the next half week and write more songs!


 I used to know a man, a professional singer, if I mentioned his name and the group you would know him. In person he was obviously an Introvert. But on stage (in person) in a solo performance, he came across as wildly extroverted. If I could remember the proper name for that phenomenon, you could look it up. The description is that he put on his 'mask' and became a different person, put on a different character--doing what he could not do in real life by hiding behind that 'mask'. Thus making it comfortable for him to 'be' outgoing.


----------



## starwars

...When you are in a group of people that you like(get along) and you get super energetic and becoming the energizing bunny, while there are many times when you need to be away from people, for some hours or you will be cranky


----------



## Nezzoshmezzo

Let me just say: It is possible to be an introspective extrovert and an outgoing introvert. I am extroverted but I do spend plenty of time alone and enjoy it. Being extroverted is when you gather energy most of the time from being with people and extroversion vice versa. We all use both "energy outlets" but one we use more often as a "recharge".


----------



## INFJenNiFer

Nezzoshmezzo said:


> Let me just say: It is possible to be an introspective extrovert and an outgoing introvert. I am extroverted but I do spend plenty of time alone and enjoy it. Being extroverted is when you gather energy most of the time from being with people and extroversion vice versa. We all use both "energy outlets" but one we use more often as a "recharge".


Yeah. I don't know about you, but I don't think there's such things as an ambivert. There are only outgoing introverts and introspective extroverts, like you said. Some people who are more shy than me thought that I am an extrovert, but some people more outgoing than me thought I am an introvert. But I always knew that I am an introvert at heart, though I might look like an ENFP at times.

Just imagine how the cognitive functions would look like for the ambiverts. Ni Fe Ti Se + Ne Fi Te Si = Na Fa Ti Sa. Looks great. 

Or maybe Ni Fe Ti Se + Fe Ni Se Ti = combine N and F to an unknown new alphabet and add a small 'a'. Do the same for S and T. Oooh.


----------



## Marshy

Ambiverts don't exist. In fact the MBTI results are very swayed to lean you towards either heavy I or heavy E functions. Most people in fact can't be observed as extraverted or introverted since it is not necessarily as easy as taking a test that appeases to nothing more than pseudo science. Likely if you are ambivert you are probably just tricking yourself, but are slightly E or I


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes

Marshy14 said:


> Ambiverts don't exist. In fact the MBTI results are very swayed to lean you towards either heavy I or heavy E functions. Most people in fact can't be observed as extraverted or introverted since it is not necessarily as easy as taking a test that appeases to nothing more than pseudo science. Likely if you are ambivert you are probably just tricking yourself, but are slightly E or I


Of course but it's still a spectrum.


----------



## sashafierce

_You know you're an ambivert when you'll partake in a conversation when something fascinating pops up, then awkwardly leave the conversation when it becomes boring. _


----------



## Pretender

You know you're an Ambivert when... 

you don't know how typology works or you're just an INFP feeling like special snowflake


----------



## Jddadio85

When You spend a day doing nothing really at all out of the house. And you come home and you not real emotions to express


----------



## water_girl

It's comforting to know that there are others out there...


----------



## Lion daughter

Marshy14 said:


> Ambiverts don't exist. In fact the MBTI results are very swayed to lean you towards either heavy I or heavy E functions. Most people in fact can't be observed as extraverted or introverted since it is not necessarily as easy as taking a test that appeases to nothing more than pseudo science. Likely if you are ambivert you are probably just tricking yourself, but are slightly E or I



Yes but there could still be a certain range where one could say someone is an ambivert. For example: Every test I do shows me I have about 55 percent of an extravert and 45 percent (on average) of an introvert inside me. Now of course thats just me answering questions and even if I always lean to being an extravert I can still say I am so close to being an Introvert that I can call myself an ambivert. An Ambivert isn't just someone who is exactly in-between. I think an ambivert is someone who has an equal balance in using his introverted and extraverted side.


----------



## camous

Lion daughter said:


> Yes but there could still be a certain range where one could say someone is an ambivert. For example: Every test I do shows me I have about 55 percent of an extravert and 45 percent (on average) of an introvert inside me. Now of course thats just me answering questions and even if I always lean to being an extravert I can still say I am so close to being an Introvert that I can call myself an ambivert. An Ambivert isn't just someone who is exactly in-between. I think an ambivert is someone who has an equal balance in using his introverted and extraverted side.


I am in the same situation as you! And I agree that Ambivert is the most correct trait to describe me. I do get energy and inspiration from social contact, but groups that are too big and superficial interactions bore me. Yet if I remain by myself too long I become crazy, I also need to communicate my ideas to have more inspiration but I need to be by myself to reflect too. So really I can't pick any side and it depends greatly on your environment I think! I was the past two years in a country where introversion is way more accepted and common and I think that it pushed me to develop it, I think it's a spectrum, not something fixed.


----------



## Angelic.sweet

camous said:


> I am in the same situation as you! And I agree that Ambivert is the most correct trait to describe me. I do get energy and inspiration from social contact, but groups that are too big and superficial interactions bore me. Yet if I remain by myself too long I become crazy, I also need to communicate my ideas to have more inspiration but I need to be by myself to reflect too. So really I can't pick any side and it depends greatly on your environment I think! I was the past two years in a country where introversion is way more accepted and common and I think that it pushed me to develop it, I think it's a spectrum, not something fixed.


Same! I thought I was an Ambivert way before I took my MBTI. I'm also very much on the cusp of being an ENFP or a INFP, its either I'm 45% Introvert and 55% Extrovert or vice versa (ive took the test several times on several sites not all at the same time) but I think I will say I am an ENFP seeing as they tend to be the most Ambiverted of the Extroverts


----------



## starwars

BereavedBlissfulness said:


> You need some alone time after interacting with a few people.
> But then being alone for too long, you look forward to some interaction.
> And then it repeats.


half of the week i was annoyed by people and today I am sad I have nothing to do for the weekend


----------



## starwars

there should be a 
ambivert confession thread
but then again all it will be is us crying not sure if we should do something extroverted or introverted


----------



## Mmmm

When everyone knows _you_ by name but you don't know _their_ names.


----------



## atamagasuita

When you're mistaken as an extrovert. XD you seem like having a good time with others but then there will come to a point, "oh my gosh, I'm exhausted" that you suddenly wanted to get out of there immediately! Not because you're not enjoying but you badly need it.. And then after that, you don’t read all the online messages.. Because your real social life is different with online. So don't bug me online. XD


----------



## atamagasuita

When you're the mediator.. You can understand both the introverts and extroverts. Because you know how to be one. When you can be both friends with the introverts and extroverts. XD you got the both worlds! Oh yeah.


----------



## Ozymandias116

When you don't want to take a standpoint whether you lean toward extroversion or introversion.


----------



## Myunsolicitedexistence

When you would consider yourself a social person but won't go out of your way to meet new people 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## starwars

Myunsolicitedexistence said:


> When you would consider yourself a social person but won't go out of your way to meet new people
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


i tend to do the opposite.....
I really should try and contact a few friends and try to get together with them but I have kinda ran out of energy to do so


----------



## starwars

atamagasuita said:


> When you're mistaken as an extrovert. XD you seem like having a good time with others but then there will come to a point, "oh my gosh, I'm exhausted" that you suddenly wanted to get out of there immediately! Not because you're not enjoying but you badly need it.. And then after that, you don’t read all the online messages.. Because your real social life is different with online. So don't bug me online. XD


I tend to not notice how tired I am until I take my daily nap(I am not 70) then I have a hard tie getting out of bed afterwards...like today. I have so much school work to do but too tired to get out of bed until like 2 hours later


----------



## LoveDragonDon

When you get 50% and 50% on test. That's a tell-tell sign for sure.

When you really love to socialize, go outdoors, but when there are great TVs on, you rather watch TV . (But hey or maybe you are a Ti/Ne person)


----------



## LoveDragonDon

Peter said:


> There is no such thing as an ambivert. Just because you sometimes have the desire to be alone for a while or sometimes have the desire to have people around, does not mean you´re sometimes an extrovert and sometimes an introvert.
> 
> Everyone has those desires and they just mean that you´re a human being. It does not say anything about how your brain works.
> 
> Do you know any E's that every single waking minute of the day have to to be a typical extrovert?
> Do you know any I's that every single waking minute of the day have to be a typical introvert?
> 
> Of course not!
> 
> The functions are clear: There is no posibility of having 2 dominant functions. This is perfectly fine because the MBTI, nor Jung's theory tries to explain every single tiny little aspect of your personality. The 16 types are very broad and also allow for a wide scale of behaviours without claiming that someone will always behave exactly within the limits of their personality type.
> 
> Cats are carnivores. But if you give them a slice of potatoe, they'll happily eat it. That doesn't mean they are omnivores though.



That's mostly true...

But what if they score 50% 50% on the MBTI test? I think that's entirely possible. I say, don't think you are an Ambivert unless you score very very close to that 50% mark.

For example (Not me):

*Introvert*

I prefer enjoy time spent alone or with one close friend (instead of group)

I prefer enjoy spending time with friends I know well (instead of strangers)

I prefer to work alone (instead with others) (_NOT due to work control_)

I consider myself to be private (Instead of social)

On a free night I *prefer* to spend a quiet night at home (Instead of going to a party)

The prospect of social activity rarely excites me (Instead of usually exciting)

I would classify myself as a long ranger (Instead of butterfly)

Being the center of attention is uncomfortable (Instead of exhilarating)


*Extrovert
*
When around other people I usually start conversation (Instead of keep to yourself)

_At work I am relationship-focused (Instead of task-oriented) 

I want to get to know others (instead of get the task done)
(Is this 2 a T/F or E/I question?)_

When in a one-on-one situation I usually do more talking (Instead of listening)

I usually make new friends quickly (Instead of overtime)

I usually have more fun engaging in group activities (Instead of individual activities)

Most times when my phone rings I pick it up right away (Instead of letting it ring)

When paying at a store I often have conversation with the cashier (Instead of pay and leave)


Is this type of order possible? It's about the 50%-50%... or any even mixture of these?

I DON'T KNOW!

Discussion on this is welcomed!


I guess you could take a Cognitive Functions test to settle it, but problem with CF tests is that the questions are even more convoluted and complex than these MBTI tests. Good luck with understanding EXACTLY what the questions are even asking you. I didn't wholly.


----------



## LoveDragonDon

Also this description of Introvert/ Extrovert is pretty good -

*Introverts *still want and need people, it's just that they like for their people interactions *to be a little less noisy, less crowded and less chaotic*. They prefer being with one or two close friends rather than larger groups.

*Extrovert *is someone who loves to go to live sporting events like baseball/football games, or rock concerts... MANY times a year. Energized by the crowds, the game, the event as a whole. On top of that, if that event ends too early. Still 6 hours left for example until bedtime, they often go to another event or party with a lot of people to take in even more excitement.

An Introvert, on the other hand, usually had enough of all that noise/lights and want to go home early and recharge, not necessarily sleep.


----------



## Peter

LoveDragonDon said:


> That's mostly true...
> 
> But what if they score 50% 50% on the MBTI test? I think that's entirely possible. I say, don't think you are an Ambivert unless you score very very close to that 50% mark.
> 
> For example (Not me):
> 
> *Introvert*
> 
> I prefer enjoy time spent alone or with one close friend (instead of group)
> 
> I prefer enjoy spending time with friends I know well (instead of strangers)
> 
> I prefer to work alone (instead with others) (_NOT due to work control_)
> 
> I consider myself to be private (Instead of social)
> 
> On a free night I *prefer* to spend a quiet night at home (Instead of going to a party)
> 
> The prospect of social activity rarely excites me (Instead of usually exciting)
> 
> I would classify myself as a long ranger (Instead of butterfly)
> 
> Being the center of attention is uncomfortable (Instead of exhilarating)
> 
> 
> *Extrovert
> *
> When around other people I usually start conversation (Instead of keep to yourself)
> 
> _At work I am relationship-focused (Instead of task-oriented)
> 
> I want to get to know others (instead of get the task done)
> (Is this 2 a T/F or E/I question?)_
> 
> When in a one-on-one situation I usually do more talking (Instead of listening)
> 
> I usually make new friends quickly (Instead of overtime)
> 
> I usually have more fun engaging in group activities (Instead of individual activities)
> 
> Most times when my phone rings I pick it up right away (Instead of letting it ring)
> 
> When paying at a store I often have conversation with the cashier (Instead of pay and leave)
> 
> 
> Is this type of order possible? It's about the 50%-50%... or any even mixture of these?
> 
> I DON'T KNOW!
> 
> Discussion on this is welcomed!
> 
> 
> I guess you could take a Cognitive Functions test to settle it, but problem with CF tests is that the questions are even more convoluted and complex than these MBTI tests. Good luck with understanding EXACTLY what the questions are even asking you. I didn't wholly.


The introversion / extroversion is misunderstood. The behaviours that you describe are associated with Introversion and Extroversion. They are like symptoms, but symptoms aren't the underlying basics of the process that's happening beneath the surface.

The first 2 functions are 1 introverted and one extroverted. That fact alone is already a clear indicator of why people show both behaviours. Within the MBTI however, you´re an introvert if your first function is introverted. It is not possible to switch the order of the functions. However, there is the fourth function which has the interesting property that it's the opposite of the first function. So if you´re an Introvert, your fourth function is Extroverted. The fourth function, though not very developed, can dictate your behaviour as well. And then you´re an introvert that behaves a bit like an extrovert.

The MBTI allows for different behaviours. The third function also allows for behaviour that doesn't fit within the typical behaviours of the first 2 functions.

So within the framework of the MBTI you can not be an ambivert. But your behaviour can show symptoms of both introverted and extroverted functions. And the simple reason is that you´re a whole person, and not just 1 or 2 of the cognitive functions.


----------



## LoveDragonDon

Peter said:


> The introversion / extroversion is misunderstood. The behaviours that you describe are associated with Introversion and Extroversion. They are like symptoms, but symptoms aren't the underlying basics of the process that's happening beneath the surface.
> 
> The first 2 functions are 1 introverted and one extroverted. That fact alone is already a clear indicator of why people show both behaviours. Within the MBTI however, you´re an introvert if your first function is introverted. It is not possible to switch the order of the functions. However, there is the fourth function which has the interesting property that it's the opposite of the first function. So if you´re an Introvert, your fourth function is Extroverted. The fourth function, though not very developed, can dictate your behaviour as well. And then you´re an introvert that behaves a bit like an extrovert.
> 
> The MBTI allows for different behaviours. The third function also allows for behaviour that doesn't fit within the typical behaviours of the first 2 functions.
> 
> So within the framework of the MBTI you can not be an ambivert. But your behaviour can show symptoms of both introverted and extroverted functions. And the simple reason is that you´re a whole person, and not just 1 or 2 of the cognitive functions.





My opinions I believe on Testing stands... you always take the MBTI first, and if you are far from a 50%-50% like you get 65% E instead of 51-55% E you take it again and again on the same test or different MBTI tests to get it verified, and if you always end up 56%+ E you are most likely set in stone as a E I would say.


However, if you took different tests, always getting 50-50% or 5+/- close to that then you take CF tests.

If you want to take a CF (Cognitive Functions) test, you can take that too, but *MAKE SURE these complex/convoluted questions don't confuse you, and you NEED to understand these questions CLEARLY. * Otherwise, it's better to confirm your MBTI with the easier standard test questions that you are not confused by.


----------



## Peter

LoveDragonDon said:


> My opinions I believe on Testing stands... you always take the MBTI first, and if you are far from a 50%-50% like you get 65% E instead of 51-55% E you take it again and again on the same test or different MBTI tests to get it verified, and if you always end up 56%+ E you are most likely set in stone as a E I would say.
> 
> 
> However, if you took different tests, always getting 50-50% or 5+/- close to that then you take CF tests.
> 
> If you want to take a CF (Cognitive Functions) test, you can take that too, but *MAKE SURE these complex/convoluted questions don't confuse you, and you NEED to understand these questions CLEARLY. * Otherwise, it's better to confirm your MBTI with the easier standard test questions that you are not confused by.


The main thing to understand is that the Introversion/Extroversion of the MBTI covers much more than behaviour. In fact, the cognitive functions are mostly about how your brain processes information. Behaviours are indicators of how your brain processes information. Your behaviour is not directly dictated by how individual cognitive functions work. Your behaviour is also the result of your experiences. For example, the MBTI says nothing about self-confidence. How confident someone is is for a large part the result of your experiences, it really doesn't matter what your MBTI type is. However, how self-confidence (or lack thereof) is expressed, can be predicted by your MBTI type.


----------



## LoveDragonDon

I am speaking from personal experience, due to how convoluted and complex these CF tests are to me, or they just aren't all that well-formed question in the first place, not enough to find out who you are. I've gotten mistyped by a CF test!

The MBTI tests though, never got me wrong!


----------



## Young

You made a lot of friends in your extroverted periods and struggle to hold contact when suddenly a introverted phase appears.

When you ask yourself what the fuck happened when you slide from an extroverted into an introverted period.

When people ask you if you are alright because you seemed so happy the day before and now you appear very quiet.


----------



## starwars

One day sudden joy, adore everyone 
the next cant stand most people, and want to go home

when you love that you are not inside your house
but other days all you want to be is stuck inside


----------



## Marshy

When you decide to make up a term to describe the majority of people because you want to feel special.
In turn you call said term _ambivert_

SAD ;_;


----------



## justhannahsis

You know you're an Ambivert when you feel more comfortable and relaxed alone, but can't stay home for more than a few days without wanting to be with people (at least just to be out and around them).


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti

just fyi (for future reference/ newcomers), extroverted intuition in itself is basically ambiverted. it operates equally well in solitude and in a social setting. i've quoted this before, but here is the best explanation i've ever seen:



> ENFPs are known as the 'most introverted extroverts' and mistake themselves for introverts in high frequency.
> 
> The reason for this is that our dominant extroverted function - extroverted intuition - is significantly more concerned with the external world of possibilities and ideas than it is with the external world of people. We gain energy from brainstorming, theorizing, debating, and imagining new possibilities for the future. If this can be done aloud, in the company of likeminded people, we gain maximum energy. If no such people are available, we'll simply brainstorm, theorize, and imagine new possibilities on our own. Either way we are activating our extroverted intuition. Ironically, we can use our dominant extroverted function either alone or around others. It is, in many senses, an ambiverted function.


- The Comprehensive ENFP Survival Guide by Heide Priebe

enfps aren't the only ambiverts around here, but there you go. an explanation. 

you know you're an ambivert when you activate your 'revolving door phase' at parties-- into the fray, chattering, drinking, laughing, making friends for half an hour or so-- then straight out the door to gaze at the stars by yourself for about as long-- then back inside to talk to people-- lather, rinse, repeat. and at the end of the night you're exhausted but you're so glad you went and wouldn't trade the night in for anything, even if you dragged your feet to show up at the beginning. ;P and then you stay up alone all night thinking about how fun the party was and getting excited from just the memories of it and suddenly discover you can't sleep, but that's okay with you because you're having fun with all the fun you had earlier.


----------



## BiggyBigOne

Your outgoing compared to your nerdy friends but reserved to your popular friends


----------



## INTPaul

Definitive Ne-dominant (extroverted intuition).


----------



## soop

you don't know if you're an introvert or an extrovert


----------



## BiggyBigOne

you think you have bipolar disorder


----------



## Gates

...You spend the beginning of the week making plans to socialize, Help and hang out with friends on the weekend, but by Thursday you know it can’t happen and you spend the next two days re-arranging, de-scheduling and figuring out where you can squeeze in the down time you need before Monday.

....everyone thinks you are outgoing, but your roommate knows the emotional and physical cost of the energy output.

...you have literally left a party or meeting to re-charge/sleep on a bathroom floor for ten minutes (yep, did that)

...you can go, go, go and then all of a sudden your energy battery has siezed and you have to exit and go home NOW


----------



## O_o

Socially quiet and soft spoken but can function on the go from 5am rock climbing until 2am rock concert. 

I see this a lot. People who appear introverted, are really quiet, but snort their environment and crowds like crack. It's wonderful.


----------



## Mephi

When half the people you know argue that you're an extrovert, and the other half argue that you're an introvert. Meanwhile it all completely depends on what's going on in my environment.


----------



## Warp11

When you're asked a question on a personality test like "Would you rather read a book or go to a party?" and your reaction is "why can't I bring my book to a party? Maybe someone wants to discuss what I'm reading. Maybe these people will suck at conversation. 
Either way, I'm covered in this limited example of introversion versus extroversion." 
roud:


----------



## Moonshake

You know you're an Ambivert when you go out clubbing with friends until 4AM and dance your ass off and act crazy and stupid and loud - and then the 'nope' switch suddenly clicks on in your brain and you abruptly leave because suddenly the music is unbearable and you just want to get home so you can shower, crawl into bed and watch cute baby goat videos on your phone until 7AM.


----------



## brisco27

Your hanging out with friends and having a good time, but then one particular person comes you dont particularly care about, you dont talk for the rest of the time.


----------



## OliveBranch

Ambiversion doesn't exist.


----------



## havingadventures

OliveBranch said:


> Ambiversion doesn't exist.


What makes you think that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OliveBranch

havingadventures said:


> What makes you think that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that everyone has an innate way of dealing with the world and processing things. When people say ambivert, they are usually referring to people who feel like they can spend time with people for awhile, but then they need to their alone time to re-charge, until they want to spend time with people again. If that's the case, then everyone would be an ambivert to some degree. But the terms "introvert" and "extrovert" coined by Carl Jung were not meant to imply how much time we spend with other people vs. how much time we need to ourselves. People also discuss it by implying that extroverts like people, and introverts don't. That's simply ridiculous and has nothing to do with the definitions of those terms. In Carl Jung's definitions, it did relate to energy levels, but it was also based in how one processes, how one makes decisions, etc. Even if you're someone who struggles to figure it out, you are still either one or the other. It's not like being bisexual, you don't have to choose between men and women, you really are bisexual. For me personally, I'm an introvert 100%. Doesn't mean I don't love spending time with the people I love. When I want to spend time with them, it's because I miss them, not for any other reason.


----------



## havingadventures

OliveBranch said:


> I believe that everyone has an innate way of dealing with the world and processing things. When people say ambivert, they are usually referring to people who feel like they can spend time with people for awhile, but then they need to their alone time to re-charge, until they want to spend time with people again. If that's the case, then everyone would be an ambivert to some degree. But the terms "introvert" and "extrovert" coined by Carl Jung were not meant to imply how much time we spend with other people vs. how much time we need to ourselves. People also discuss it by implying that extroverts like people, and introverts don't. That's simply ridiculous and has nothing to do with the definitions of those terms. In Carl Jung's definitions, it did relate to energy levels, but it was also based in how one processes, how one makes decisions, etc. Even if you're someone who struggles to figure it out, you are still either one or the other. It's not like being bisexual, you don't have to choose between men and women, you really are bisexual. For me personally, I'm an introvert 100%. Doesn't mean I don't love spending time with the people I love. When I want to spend time with them, it's because I miss them, not for any other reason.


For most of your statement I agree. Sometimes the definition gets lost in translation. For example, I’m about 90% extrovert but I’ve come to a point in my life that I know when I need alone time, and if I don’t get it I get drained and grumpy. I love people but I have to know when enough is enough. It’s a balance we all need to find in ourselves. 

However, just because the definitions may be getting fuzzy doesn’t mean ambiversion doesn’t exist. 

If you, in your words, are 100% introvert, and I am 90% extrovert, then it would stand to reason that there would be people who fall in the 50% introvert (and therefore, through laws of mathematics they are also in the 50% extrovert range) thus creating an ambivert type. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti

Gates said:


> ...you have literally left a party or meeting to re-charge/sleep on a bathroom floor for ten minutes (yep, did that)


did that at a wedding. went outside to sleep in the truck for a half hour, then got back in ready for everything - and like 2/3 of the guests had gone home because it was so late.



> ...you can go, go, go and then all of a sudden your energy battery has siezed and you have to exit and go home NOW


all the freaking time.



SkyRacerX said:


> When you're asked a question on a personality test like "Would you rather read a book or go to a party?" and your reaction is "why can't I bring my book to a party?


i brought a hello kitty coloring book and some crayons to the karaoke bar one time and just sat there listening to people sing and go crazy while i colored. it was lovely.


----------



## Sir Kanra

When you are on the never ending quest of second guessing your type, extroverted or introverted, even when you're 90% sure. Once you think you got it, you find another reason why you're not so sure.


----------



## Lunacik

*when youre human.*

pure e or i doesnt exist, if anyone was theyd probably need an asylum...or perhaps a crowded asylum.
everyone has a subjective threshold. sometimes i feel extroverted when i spend too much time alone. other times i just literally cannot even be near anyone anymore and ive got to get away before i lash out due to stress or pressure of being around too many people for too long. like i need air.

but the key point: "when i spend too much time..." and "when ive been around others for too long..."
define too much.
its subjective.
everyone experiences both.
all are ambiverts.

can be ambiverted and introverted at the same time.
can be ambiverted and extroverted at the same time.
can be introverted and extroverted at the same time.
how? bc its like a venn diagram or a spectrum...grey, not black and white.

thats how i look at it.
discovering a purely ambiverted person would be like discovering a unicorn present day.


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti

...when you have to groan and roll your eyes at yet another person who dismisses ambiversion because they don't understand what ambiversion actually IS and must rely on regurgitating jung's asylum quote while totally missing the point, and you've heard this awful argument so many times you wonder why you even bother saying anything because it has become such a drain on your energy.



> “I think the big advantage here is that this person is comfortable in a much wider range of situations.”


https://www.today.com/amp/health/winning-personality-advantages-being-ambivert-t70236


----------



## ENFPurpleKitti

it figures... i tried to add to my previous thought, but my phone or the wifi or the mobile site strongly disagrees with me... so here, have a link to a tumblr post on ambiverts: 
http://kitti606.tumblr.com/post/170965385935/yes-we-really-do-exist-a-quick-color-coded

(there. i actually went through with it. shadow type powers activate! or... i guess that would be grip powers. >.< whatever, i'm a crappy istj right now and i finish what i start with all the cheer and enthusiasm of a baked potato, so deal.)


----------



## I am justice!

OliveBranch said:


> Ambiversion doesn't exist.


well so I guess I am not exist


----------



## ai.tran.75

When you feel like you have the best of both world because seeing others excite you and having alone time excites you 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gargoyle

when you like to be in the center of attention but only with the people you're really comfortable with.
when you want to be a part of a group but when you actually are you want to be with only one person.
when you love talking to strangers so much but not your classmates and they think you're actually an introvert. )


----------



## I am justice!

well I am 54% extravert and 46% introvert


----------



## WarMoose9

When you plummet into a pit of existential dread every time somebody asks you to go out but a new episode of your favorite series is waiting for you.....


----------



## Aluminum Frost

You feel like nobody knows the real you. You're detached from your thoughts and reality. You bleed just to know you're alive. AND I.... Don't Want The World To See Me....


----------



## Cuddly_Cactus

When you can't wait to hang with your BFF's but after 2 hours you just can't anymore.


----------



## NIHM

ai.tran.75 said:


> When you feel like you have the best of both world because seeing others excite you and having alone time excites you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## ANAXEL

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> well I am 54% extravert and 46% introvert


And you're basing that off the tests, huh?


----------



## ANAXEL

OliveBranch said:


> Ambiversion doesn't exist.


THANK you.


----------



## I am justice!

ANAXEL said:


> And you're basing that off the tests, huh?


yes,but I always knew that I was ambivert

and by the way I am the only one who think that introverts are trying to take over the world??


----------



## Cacaia

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> yes,but I always knew that I was ambivert
> 
> and by the way I am the only one who think that introverts are trying to take over the world??


Some introverts have even written articles about how they make the world go round ....maybe you got a point, there, @I an the real Mad Hatter 
XD


----------



## Cacaia

Ok, let me give this a try:
You know when you're an ambivert when you organize this whole party at your place and then disappear until everyone is gone.
Also, when you just want to read a book but you don't want to be alone, so you go somewhere you know people are going to see you reading it and will talk to you about it. After a nice little chat, the person walks away and you keep reading ;-)


----------



## danthemanklein

When you really value your alone/solitude time, but smile whenever you see someone you really like and trust and want to chat with them.


----------



## Zaitzev

When you are this ;


----------



## Neige Noire

When you identify as a xxFx/xxTx type.


----------



## HBMe

When you hate talking to people but is great at speaking in public.

INT/FJ


----------



## contradictionary

I know I'm an ambivert when an ESFP personally invite me to his/her party. Which I will certainly go provided they have the booze. I come for the booze (or else i will withdraw to become introvert). LoL.

Last friday was pool, martell, pool, martell, and then losing the 8-ball to the cuteys. The only way i like losing... :laughing:


----------



## belynn

who can relate


----------



## cunning_strobe

when you long for socializiation when being alone, and longing for being alone when out with people


----------



## danthemanklein

You really want alone time, but too much alone time makes you depressed and sad, so you decide to go out with friends for once, but still feel lonely around them from time to time.


----------



## WhySoStan

when you enjoy alone time to do your own thing, 
but when you need a fresh scenery and going out in a group energizes you.


----------



## kjdaniels

When you are too quiet for your Extroverted friends but are too loud for your introverted friends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Most people aren't especially particularly one or another.


----------



## Jho

AirMarionette said:


> I/E borderline represent!
> 
> Some days you're a snail stuck inside its shell, some days you're a dolphin with stories to tell.
> 
> You speak elaborately when a topic of interest comes up, go back to being quiet for 30 minutes, and impulsively ask someone a random question that just came to your mind and would like to hear input.
> 
> After pondering for six seconds, decide it'd be cool to climb over the counter, grab that fake gun, and point it at the people in room.
> 
> Three days of lonesomeness is nice. Need at least three more of something-that-does-not-involve-being-in-my-room.


I've never been so related to a post as I am to yous right now 😄😅


----------



## Jho

The Exception said:


> You know you're an ambivert when you're having the time of your life at a party and all of a sudden out of nowhere, your energy is depleted and you want to leave.


Amen to this 😅😅😅 
My social battery is just like 
👁👄👁... enough socializing for a week


----------



## Annie S.

Just has to be one of these...

1. Sometimes you're up-beat, but other times you won't talk.

2. Some people you talk to too much. Others you're completely silent.

3. Talk as much as you listen


----------



## NIHM

Here's a concept. 

Most people are ambiverts. The I and E in the MBTI does not = introverts and extroverts = shy and outgoing. In science and math, we have something called a bell curve, it's the average outcome within the sample group. Most of society will be in that middle part = ambivert. When people start diverging off of this norm of society too far the community comes up with defective traits to label them with. The end. There's nothing special about being ambiverted, it just means you're normal and fit the middle of the bell curve.


----------



## Riddle Wrapped in Enigma

Many people think that musicians (and other performing artists) are extroverts because we aren’t afraid of the stage. In reality, many, many of us are introverts. The stage puts us at a safe distance from an audience so that we can be who we are gifted to be, without the stress of up-close-and-personal interaction. It makes us feel more in control of how much closeness we may allow. Even then, sometimes it feels like too much. It’s a struggle between the comfort of solitude and the drive to express beauty in which others might find joy and enrichment. We want to share, it’s just a conflicting struggle between two opposites within us.


----------



## Tack

You know you're around 60% J when you judge others for being close-minded.


----------



## mia-me

When you're fine with or without people but tend to have a greater need for personal space.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

When you're stuck inside not doing much = tired
When you have decent alone time you feel energised.

When you're doing activities you like with others i.e board games you feel energised

When you feel drained after 5 hours at a birthday dinner...

When you can be the most talkative in a room consisting of, a non talkative ISxx type, an ENFP, an INFJ, INTP & an ENTP.

When you're moderately talkative in a room full of ESTPs, ISTPs, INTPs & INFJs. But talk more than the INTJ.

When you're the least talkative with 2 ESTPs.


----------

